# Winner of 225+ ARDA Awards!



## Platinum Interchange (Mar 15, 2011)

Winner of 225+ ARDA Awards!
We’re a top American Resort Development Association (ARDA) award winning company. 225+ ARDA Awards and counting! With the upcoming ARDA Convention and Awards Gala from March 27-31 in Florida, we are hoping to take home a few Gold ARDY’s. Some of the awards we’ve received are for: Owner/Customer Relations Staff Member, Owner/Customer Relations Manager, Administrative Staff Member and Administrative Manager/Team.

Our Platinum Interchange team takes pride in being helpful, friendly, informative and serving the needs of our customers. We appreciate being recognized by the timeshare industry’s biggest and leading Association. Thank you to our team members!


----------

